# where are topics about emersed culture? there's 1 now hehe



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

What are your methods for emersed culture?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I respectfully suggest you use the search option, you will find all the info you require. If you don't ask your question then


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

We created this forum to house the emersed culture discussions that are currently spread out in various forums. As Justin said, your best bet is to use the search function. Check back here later as the discussions will begin to pile up.

If you have a question on any of the methods, please post it here.


----------

